# First FET after Miscarriage, Feeling worried and scared



## kitkatd (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello everyone 
I had a miscarriage back in July and have been waiting for quite a while to be able to try again.
The next stage for me is the frozen cycle.
I am started injections on 29th December. I feel happy to be starting again but also scared and worried.
The whole process is like a rollercoaster. First hoping the embryos defrost ok then the waiting and hoping I am pregnant but then if all that is ok, I have to hope and pray that I will not have another miscarriage.
I am trying to be positive about it but I am so scared.
Has anyone been through this or have any advice.


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Kitkatd,

I'm so sorry to hear about your M/C.  

I can't help from experience but I didn't want to read and run. I had a MC in October after my first ICSI and am also waiting for my First FET in Feb  so I really do understand how you feel. It is just another worry that was not there the first time around. 

I think it's so important to stay positive. MC is so common and most of the time, it is just bad luck. Just because you had one before does not mean that this cycle will end in the same way. Wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## kitkatd (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Kate
Thanks for the reply and sorry to hear about your miscarriage. 
It is such an awful thing to happen, especially after waiting so long to get pregnant.
I am staying positive but I thought I was over the pain of the misccariage and ok again but since getting back in touch with the hospital and having a date to start injections it has brought up some emotions.
I can't wait to start again, I wanted to try again the cycle after but had to let my body rest.


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't think a MC is something you can ever get over, and no surprise the thought of another cycle and fear of another MC will bring back those emotions. 

I really hope this works for you just try and keep as positive as you can. I really think there is value in that. Have you tried the Zita West relaxation CD? I thoroughly recommend that as well as some meditation of you can, anything to help you relax x


----------



## kitkatd (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Kate
Thanks for the advice on the cd. I haven't heard of her before but I do try and do some relaxation when I can as well as a little yoga so will try and check that out.
I'm trying to do some workouts at the moment too as I have been so slack in keeping fit and I want to be in top form for when the embryo is transferred.
Good luck to you for your february transfer.
Where are you having treatment ? Mine is at st mary's in Manchester.


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Zita West is very good, she has her own clinic here but has written a few books on getting your body ready for IVF. I don't agree with everything she says but a lot of it is very useful. If you already do meditation and yoga I am sure you will like her approach.

Great idea on the workouts, I have been back into mine too after taking a break for IVF. I think the best way to do it is just make sure your body and mind are at their best and just focus on the best outcome. I struggled with the evil of the hope that IVF gives you, especially when a BFP can be snatched away. But I also think that hope is valuable. Know that your embryo probably had an abnormality that you couldn't have done anything about, and that the chance of that happening again is small. There are also some great papers online about how if you've got pregnant once, you have a better chance than someone who got a BFN.

I'm cycling at Woking Nuffield. I'm actually looking forward to focussing on this new cycle. Hopefully see you on the cycle buddies thread if I get started soon enough! x


----------

